# How do I do a fresh reload of Lightroom Classic CC?



## rhynetc (Mar 4, 2018)

Operating System:Windows 10 Home
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Lightroom Classic version: 7.2 [ 1156743 ]

I'm having trouble with emailing photos from LR and crashing LR when I select "go to email account manager" and I'm wondering whether a fresh total reload of LR would be helpful at this point.  What do you think about this option?

If useful, how do I do it?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 4, 2018)

Greetings, 

It won't necessarily hurt but it may not cure your problem. 

A Preference File will survive a Lightroom uninstall/reinstall. Sometimes weird crashing behavior is corrected/cured by resetting the preferences. If that doesn't work you can perform an uninstall/reinstall. 

Reset Procedure:
1. Close Lightroom.
2. Hold down [Alt/Opt]+[Shift] while restarting Lightroom. 
3. Overwrite the Preferences when prompted by the dialog.
4. Close Lightroom.
5. Restart Lightroom.
Estimated time to complete: 60 seconds

Uninstall/Reinstall Recommendation:
1. Restart your computer.
2. Open the Adobe Creative Cloud App and select Lightroom Classic CC under Apps
3. Click on the down-arrow on the right side of the [Open] button and follow the instructions. 
4. Restart your computer again.
5. Open the Adobe Creative Cloud App and select the Install button next to Lightroom Classic CC under Apps. 
Estimated time to complete on reasonable broadband - 10 Minutes. 


If you are still crashing after a Preference File reset and an Uninstall/Reinstall then the problems run much deeper and much more information will be needed.


----------



## rhynetc (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks, Rikk.  Resetting preferences solved my problem as far as I can tell at this point.  Crashes no longer are occurring (fingers crossed...)


----------

